# Hornets moving?



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Here in kansas city, there are rumors that Kansas City could me the new home for the Hornets. I would like to see a NBA team in Kansas City, but with how the shared revenue is in the NBA, and current economy, I do not think teh NBA team will suceed here in KC. We ahve a NBA ready arena, and for the games here, we sell them out. but I think the NBA price are too high. I ratehr spend 35-50 a ticket for KU basketball. Kansas City sport money for the fans area already hard enough. We have the Chiefs, Royals, KU basketball, Sporting KC (KC Wizards soccer just build new stadium), Minor league hockey, Mavericks, indoor soccer the Comets, minor league basebal tbones, teh AFL brigade, adn women's football league. I look we are like OKC, Charlotte, and Milwaukee markets. WIth OKC, NBA is the only major sport team, Milwaukee has NBA, NFL, and MLB, but not a 4th, Charlotte is in middle of college basketball , and has the NFL. KC is more like Charlotte, a college basketball mecca, and NBA would not be a good fit. I rather have KC NHL b/c better business model


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)




----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

and how is this relvent to the thread?


----------

